# I'm slowly arming South Texas



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Lets see, since buying my first semiauto handgun and joining the Forum last year, I've got one employee who bought a Bersa, will be taking his CHL class this fall,

my wife bought a Bersa and has her CHL, 

her best friend bought a Bersa and is taking the CHL class in August, 

the Best Freind's husband has started shooting his father's Colt National Match 1911, 

The Best Friend's father is now shooting his Colt .38 snubby, and yesterday ...

... my son bought his first handgun: An XD 9. 

He loves the gun. We took it to the range yesterday and had a blast! No jams, failures, or complaints.

Spread the Cheer.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

:smt023Keep it up Wandering Man you are doing a fine job. Glad to hear that the son likes his XD-9mm. That's the gun I had in mind at the last gun show but a couple of revolvers jump in my hands and wouldn't let go.:smt1099


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Baldy said:


> ... but a couple of revolvers jump in my hands and wouldn't let go.:smt1099


Don't ya just hate it when that happens? :smt076

:smt082

NOT!

WM


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

You Texans and Floridians just seem to live right. All Ive been able to coax into my hand recently is a new M&P40 Full size. it wouldn't hurt my feelings if a revolver or two snuck in there.

Enjoy. :smt1099


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Keep up the good work Wandering Man. I feel a little more secure every time a law abiding citizen starts packing iron!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Well done, Wandering Man! You're like a gun ambassador!

People with some gun experience will often vote our way, too. Make sure you mention the NRA to them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U just need to start arming people with P99s now 

I've sold 16 or so since Nov :smt023


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> U just need to start arming people with P99s now
> 
> I've sold 16 or so since Nov :smt023


You need to come down and convince the local gun dealers to keep P99's in their cases. Its hard to sell a gun that you can only read about.

WM


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yep Ship they are fairly scarce in this neck of the woods too. I have seen one in the last year. Shops say they will put you on the waiting list.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Wandering Man said:


> You need to come down and convince the local gun dealers to keep P99's in their cases. Its hard to sell a gun that you can only read about.
> 
> WM


Hell, I had to get mine ordered - and most of the people who I convinced to get there had to order them too.


----------

